# Rocky Mountain Roubaix



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Anyone here doing the Rocky Mountain Roubaix this Sunday (4/15/07) in Missoula, MT? Looks like it should be a fun race. Hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## sarinpo (Apr 15, 2007)

We just got home, weather turned out to be nice. Do you know if they post the results? Most races post atleast the top ten, right?


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

They posted the results on the back of a car window at the start (high school). It took a while, but eventually they posted. The Cat 4, 5, masters only had the 1st 15 or so listed. They should eventually post the full results on www.montanacycling.net and also on www.usacycling.com. However, this may take a week or so.


----------

